# 200SX or 240SX



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Right now i have a 96 200SX SE-R that is giving me engine trouble. I'm thinking about selling it and buying a 95-98 240SX. What are the up and downs of having a 240SX compared to a 200SX. I really like how they are rear-wheel drive is that better than front wheel drive? If i was to drop a s14 red top what kind of difference could i expect? of much does it cost for the strawberry face conversion kit? well any wayt get back to me with any information peace out. NiCK.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i advise that you keep the SE-R and invest into a SR20DET (either a BB DET or GTi-R DET). 

there won't be any difference that you should expect after you swap the S14 red top because there's no such thing. 

i wouldn't advise the strawberry conversion kit because i've heard nothing but bad reviews about it or any like it. you have to cut and weld the entire front end to make it fit correctly. 

too many differences to list.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i think esyip thought that the S14 DET was red when its black and not to mention the S14 DET comes with a T28 turbo compared to the S13(redtop) T25 turbo. I totalled my 97 SE-R and im getting a S14 240 cause well the 240 i think looks a lot better it is more sport tuned and RWD (drift) kicks ass. But i still miss my SR20


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

dude you need to do some research. I would really like to see you gain more knowledge before you jump into a project like that.

unless you really know what your doing and plan to do the work yourself you are looking at a very expensive project. body work can be very costly. this forum can be very, very helpfull for you. use the search function and get more info on your project before you jump in


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *i think esyip thought that the S14 DET was red when its black and not to mention the S14 DET comes with a T28 turbo compared to the S13(redtop) T25 turbo. I totalled my 97 SE-R and im getting a S14 240 cause well the 240 i think looks a lot better it is more sport tuned and RWD (drift) kicks ass. But i still miss my SR20  *


umm, hi, read what i wrote again. 



> there won't be any difference that you should expect after you swap the S14 red top because there's no such thing.


i know my shit.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

im sorry esyip i wasnt trying to say that you didnt know what you where talking about i just type fast replies at work so that my manager doesnt get on my ass for not doing anything.

what i guess i was trying to say was N/ANick thought the s14 DET was red when its a blacktop and that the S14 DET has the T28


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you know, ccroaddog. you may or may not remember me, but my user name used to be, "wavetwister".


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

your right i dont remember you, could you refresh my memory?


----------

